# Share Your Maldives Experience



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone been to Maldives? Mind sharing your experiences? I should be there for vacation in June.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I'd like to know too... I'm there in July


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Yes I'd like to know too... I'm there in July


Nice. I'll be there in June. I might be able to share my experience before you go.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

i went 3 times in the lat 90's.
the best period is the end of February and the first 2 weeks of March, when there is the reproduction of the corals.
i did excellent dives and snorkelling.
nothing to do apart that.
i went in the South Malè Atoll, in the Faafu and Ari.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I was there in 1997. Great diving!

The airport is pretty amazing. You better dont miss the runway.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Isn't Male an interesting town? I mean, a town that covers an entire island, it must have some different stuff!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

there is nothing to see in Malè. overcrowded, a little bit dirty and with nothing of interesting to see.
the only thing is the fish market in the early morning, but there are everyday hundreds of tourists.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

That pic of Male makes me think of SimCity


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> That pic of Male makes me think of SimCity


 Me too :colgate:

It looks amazing!


----------



## Reddensg (Mar 13, 2006)

I came back from the island of Kuredu about two weeks ago and I have to say it was stunning! I went there for scuba diving and it is probably the best diving I have had - not as many different fish as Hawaii but the sheer volume has to be seen to be believed.

Everything you get told about the powder soft sand is true, the sun was glorious and the sea really is that azure blue. I was lucky enough to travel by seaplane from the main airport to Kuredu, and flying over the atolls has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

Had 2 stopovers at RAF Gan in early 70s, too young to remember much, but id love to revisit

http://www.gan.philliptsmall.me.uk/PhotoGallery.htm


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice! Life in the islands. How big is Male in size? The size of the country is about 298 km square. The whole country is smaller than most cities around the world.


----------

